# boolean wert ändern



## HTML (28. Jan 2006)

hi, ich hab nur eine kurze frage.
Ich möchte den Wert durch einen ActionListener von einem boolean(also entweder true oder false) ändern.

gibt es also so was wie              boolean.setWert ??

es ist eine if schleife die bewirken soll, das der Wert falls er true ist zu false umgeändert wird, ansonsten von false in true.  danke schon mal


----------



## Beni (28. Jan 2006)

Es gibt keine if-Schleifen!

Den Wert eines booleans kannst du nur mit dem = Operator verändern. Ob du das direkt in dem actionPerformed machst, oder irgendeine Methode aufrufst, ist dir überlassen.

Wenn du einen boolean veränderst, hat das aber keine Auswirkungen auf irgendeinen anderen boolean.


----------



## HTML (28. Jan 2006)

aha, na ja ich habs jetzt selber geschafft aber trotzdem merci und sers aus minga


----------

